# Windows 8 and NT 4.0 drivers



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

I am getting the message that due to a policy I can't use NT 4.0 drivers for a printer. How can I fix it, or is there no fix?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What printer
does it have W7 or W8 drivers


----------



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

No drivers for Windows 8. It is a Canon Ip4000 which I use for doing a lot of printinting. About a ream and a half every three or four days.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...xma_ip_series/pixma_ip4000#DriversAndSoftware

generally W7 drivers work in W8, when a new one hasn't been issued


----------



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks but I tried that. I get the message that there is policy against using NT 4.0 drivers. I have disabled the policy that normally would have taken care of that, but still doesn't work.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

is this a work computer & is the printer on a network. If it is then you will need to speak to company IT 
There is no reason why installing W7 drivers on a domestic W8 computer will give a NT4 drivers warning


----------



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

the printer is attached to my router, Netgear WNDR4500 which allows attaching a printer so that it can now be wireless. It would appear that Windows 8 has a compatibility issue with it. What I have ended up doing is transferring the document that I am working on to another computer that can then make use of that printer. Reason why I am using this printer is because the inks are dead cheap and I go through three or four black ink cartridges ever week and a half.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the printer install is using an executable try right clicking on it and 'Troubleshoot Compatibility.' Sometimes that will work, and sometimes you have to try several times--Windows 7 SP1, Windows Vista SP2, etc.


----------



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't do that because it won't install online and just discovered I can't install it directly connected to the computer. My feeling is that the printer is so old that Canon will never provide a driver. I'll just use it with my other computers. It is a hassle moving files to print them, etc., but instead of paying the usual price for the inks (about $45-55) for 3 or 4 I am paying approximate $10.00 for 20 or 30 cartridges.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

You can buy 30 ink cartridges for $10? Wow! Hang on to that printer. But I would think a laserjet would still be cheaper. You should be able to install drivers locally for a network printer. Just extract them.


----------



## Mogan (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon is funky about the drivers, requiring me to first install the printer, and then I can do the drivers. But, I'll see about copying them from another computer and see what happens. 
As for the ink cartridges, this printer is now at least eight years old and there are a lot of cheap compatible cartridges on Amazon. It has been a workhorse. I'm a professor and right now in the midst of finishing a book. I go through reams of paper every two weeks writing out drafts, notes, etc. Plus, all the handouts and extra materials for the students in my classes. Just during the summer I probably saved $600 plus for ink. Plus, it does print out great photos. Go figure.


----------

